# Problème de son Apple TV / Airplay



## Tatie21 (28 Novembre 2014)

Bonsoir!

Me voici depuis ce matin l'heureuse propriétaire d'une Apple TV. 
Je l'ai paramètrée. 
Tout baigne avec tous les contenus listés dans le menu de l'Apple TV.


MAIS quand je souhaite regarder un document depuis le net en passant par Airplay, je n'ai que l'image et pas le son.

Dans le menu Préférences Système --> SON --> SORTIE, j'ai beau cliquer sur "Apple TV -  Airplay" (voir image ci-dessous), ce choix m'est refusé --> ça retourne systématiquement à "Hauts parleurs internes".





En fait, ça doit être super simple mais je bloque.
Help....


----------

